# Dallas To Pursue Joe Johnson



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban will pursue a sign-and-trade to lure Atlanta Hawks free agent Joe Johnson, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The Mavericks are unlikely to engage the Cleveland Cavaliers into a sign-and-trade for LeBron James, but Johnson has emerged as a realistic target for the Mavericks. Johnson, is more likely to embrace a sign-and-trade to the contending Mavs than sign a free-agent contract with New York or Chicago, sources said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-johnsonmavericks062810


----------

